# Outcast Family Fishing Rodeo



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

It is that time of year again for the Family Fishing Rodeo. The dates are June 5-7. The entry fee is $20 for everyone 13 and over and kids 12 and under are free. Day Break Marina will host the event again and you can register at Outcast or Academy Sports and Outdoors. I hope to see you there. You can download info from out website: outcastfishingandhunting.com.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Hope the weather turns out decent, my son is foaming at the mouth for it to get here.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Tristan and Trey will be at camp. Taryn has a dance recital Sat. night. Still going to try and fish with Aaron (graduated last night) and Will after the captains meeting through Sat. Looking forward to it as always-GREAT Family Tournament you guys put on.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like it is going to be a very nice weekend. I have to work all weekend but still plan to fish, my ? is who is in?


----------

